

Murdoch: Future of Journalism Is Promising - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704107104574569661532881656.html

======
sophacles
Why oh why wouldn't the wsj promote the commodification of news? Isn't
commodification a basic economic principle? Shouldn't we start working out
business models around adding value to the commodity news, you know, like wsj
itself has done in recent years.

